
Show HN: Prophetly, Interactive Time Series Forecasting Using Prophet and Plotly - pravj
http://prophetly.github.io
======
pravj
I started building this to learn React and Flux.

For now, it's in "Alpha" stage, you can upload a "csv" file and select the
"datestamp" column and the "y" column (with numeric values) you want to
predict and it will generate interactive charts in browser.

Please let me know if you have any feature requirements or issue.

[https://github.com/Prophetly](https://github.com/Prophetly)

